# Bba?



## InTr4nceWeTrust (Nov 26, 2007)

I noticed some black areas on my plants. I think I have BBA. Not sure though. It's kind of weird because it's only on this plant. None of my other plants have it and I got them all from the same person from the same tank.


----------

